# Donkey Brain



## Ref (Apr 10, 2020)

I know nothing about donkeys, other than that are so cute. My neighbor has one that comes over every once in a while to say hi. Although I probably will never work with him, I am curious about their thought process and how they learn. I am pretty sure that it is like learning about horses, going down the rabbit hole, forever sucked in, so please explain it to me like I am five.

How would you describe their thought process? I know that horses are social prey animals constantly worried about survival, and usually seeking a good leader.
How would you describe their learning process (in terms of +R, -R, +P, and -P)? I know that horses usually communicate through -R and +P, but they often do well with +R.
Oversimplication.
I know that they are equines, but how do they mentally relate to horses?


----------

